# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  sto kad prijeđemo 40tjedan trudnoće?

## anna01

zanimaju me vasa iskustva, mi smo sad 40+5 i mene pomalo brine zastarjela posteljica, i saznanje da inače zene u ovom tjednu vec leze u bolnici iz predostrožosti.. kada se treba provjeriti i plodna voda?

----------


## puntica

ja sam rodila 43+5 po zadnjoj mjesešnici, a po uzv 41+6...
nisam ležala u bolnici, dolazila samna kontrolu skoro svaki dan, brinula sam se (ne moram ti opisivati koliko, sigurno znaš)
doktori su rekli da nisam prenjela, ali su me svejedno naručili na indukciju (krenulo samo od sebe dan prije toga)
samo odlazi redovito na kontrole, i ako se brineš razzgvaraj s doktorima...
 :Love:  
e da, kad je prošao termin po uzv, provjeravali su mi plodnu vodu na skoro svakom pregledu...(tebi nisu? ili možda nisi primijetila?)

----------


## anna01

> e da, kad je prošao termin po uzv, provjeravali su mi plodnu vodu na skoro svakom pregledu...(tebi nisu? ili možda nisi primijetila?)


nisu, zadnji i 4 uzv je bio u 38 tj, kad je samo izmjerila težinu, od tada idem na ctg svaki 3 dan, a sada svaki dan
 i to je to...  pregled plodne vode nije spominjala

----------


## anna01

da li je neugodan ili bolan taj famozni pregled plodne vode?

----------


## puntica

ja prvi put nisam ni skužila da su mi to radili!   :Laughing:   vidjela sam u nalazu da piše pa sam pitala med sestru kako to izgleda?!  :? Poslije sam znala  :Embarassed:  
to se radi u sklopu vaginalnog pregleda. imaju malu cjevčicu kroz koju valjda gledaju tu plodnu vodu. stvarno nije ni neugodno, ni bolno (barem meni nije bilo) 
 :Love:

----------


## japanka

ja sam išla nakon termina svaka dva dana u bolnicu na pregled i svaki put su mi gledali plodovu vodu, da li je ok
i tako pet puta
sve ovisi o dr, neki put nisam ni osjetila, a jednom sam skočila ko oparena  :Mad:

----------


## marta

> zanimaju me vasa iskustva, mi smo sad 40+5 i mene pomalo brine zastarjela posteljica, i saznanje da inače zene u ovom tjednu vec leze u bolnici iz predostrožosti.. kada se treba provjeriti i plodna voda?


Normalna trudnoca traje izmedju 38 i 42 tjedna. Ne trebas lezati u bolnici osim u slucaju nekakvih komplikacija.

----------


## bfamily

Ja bi na tvom mjestu pitala, zamolila da me pregledaju kompletno: vaginalno, ultrazvuk i plodnu vodu. 
Pitaj ih. Tako ćeš se smiriti, i znati da je sve ok.
Izdrži još malo.

----------


## mikka

ja bi isla na ultrazvuk da se vidi jel posteljica obavlja i dalje svoju funkciju, a ostale preglede, pogotovo vaginalni i pregled plodne vode bi odbila.

----------


## Felix

ako si potpuno zatvorena, ne moze se gledati plodna voda. vjerojatno je to razlog sto to kod tebe ne rade. ako je beba ok, onda nema razloga za paniku i zurbu... radi se o samo nekoliko dana, sto je vrlo kratak period u odnosu na cijelu trudnocu.

imas jos puno vremena, svaka trudnoca traje drugacije, termin je samo jedan okviran datum  :Smile:  jednako je normalno roditi sa 42 tjedna kao i sa 38 tjedana!

----------


## Palagruža

Ja sam rodila 8 dana poslije termina i nikakvih problema nije bilo (ako zanemarimo to sto sam se pred kraj do uzasa zivcirala ). Dapace, gestacijska starnost bebe kad se rodila je procijenjena na 40+0, tako da cini se uopce nisam prenijela nego mi je naprosto termin bio krivo postavljen. Probaj se ne nervirat i idi redovno na kontrole. Za hospitalizacijom stvarno nema potrebe, iako u nekim bolnicama zene cim prebace termin par dana zadrze u bolnici - mislim da je to totalno umobolno i samo pogorsava stvari u glavi trudnice. Isto tako, dok god je sve u redu s bebom, ne daj se nagovorit na indukciju. Sve ce biti dobro!

----------


## Jenz

> zanimaju me vasa iskustva, mi smo sad 40+5 i mene pomalo brine zastarjela posteljica, i saznanje da inače zene u ovom tjednu vec leze u bolnici iz predostrožosti.. kada se treba provjeriti i plodna voda?


ne brini

ja sam u obje trudnoće rodila upravu sa 40+5 (inače mi ciklusi točni u sat uvijek i 100% kriva procjena termina)

posteljica mi je navodno bila "zrela" još od 36 tjedna

rodila školski savršenog dečka i curicu

ne brini - bebe se rađaju kad one to žele, a ne mi ili doktori   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bebeto

Ja sam odbila indukciju poroda na dan termina jer beba nije bila ugrozena, ctg uredan, plodova voda takodjer. Rodila sam nakon 7 dana u 41 tj. opet indukcijom (prokinut vodenjak ali bez dripa) a babice su me na porodu "oprale" da je beba vidljivo prenesena zbog promjena na kozi i da sto sam cekala do tada.

----------


## dorotea24

Bebeto jel se usudiš opet nešto odbijati s obzirom na to prvo iskustvo ili si zanemarila njihove komentare? Ja sam isto prenijela u prvoj trudnoći, odbijala hospitalizaciju, opirala se forsiranju poroda pa su me na kraju samo isprepadali i sada više nemam hrabrosti za ništa. Mislim da ću ovog puta onako kako mi kažu i kako bude moralo. Ma ustvari hvata me nekakav strah na momente, a onda me opet uhvate periodi optimizma. Valjda je to tako normalno kad svaki dan iščekuješ porod. Ja sam u 40. tjednu i moglo bi krenuti kad god, a moglo bi se opet odužiti do tko zna kada....Moram priznati, mada teško, da me strah tog prelaženja termina iz razloga što odmah postaješ neka vrsta patološkog slučaja i tako ti se automatski nabija psihoza. Evo već sam nervozna od tog 30. 10. kada mi je termin. Ok sada sam se ispucala pa mi je malo lakše  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Janka sam "prenjela" SAMO 4 dana i kada su mi probušili vodenjak voda je bila mekonijska. Sva sreća sve je prošlo dobro.
Ali sam se zato jako bojala da se to ne dogodi ib drugi put pa sam bila malo u panici.
Ivu sam po uzv-u prenjela 10 dana. Induciran porod na kraju, plodnu vodu nisu mogli provjeravati jer sma bila zabetonirana, ali kao ctg je bio loš  :/ , pa ajde na indukciju.
Na kraju sam završila na carskom i kad se rodila procjena je bila 40+3.

----------


## Ninči

Ja sam rodila kada sam bila trudna 40+5. I nisam ležala u bolnici, i sve je bilo u redu sa posteljicom  :Smile:  Samo sam svaki drugi dan išla na pregled plodne vode. 

Da sam prenjela i puno više, ne bih svejedno išla u bolnicu jer beba krene izlaziti onda kad je spremna, a ne kad neki termini nalažu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebeto

Dorotea, mislim da cu na ovome drugom porodu pristat na indukciju na dan termina ako mi je ponude. Bez obzira sto bi volila izbjec drip i nepotrebno izazivanje trudova prije vremena najbitnije mi je zdravlje moje bebe a ja cu izdrzat sve sto treba. Ja ti zelim sto brzi i bezbolniji porod, opusti se i veseli skorom susretu sa svojom bebicom !

----------


## dorotea24

Hvala na lijepim željama.
I ja mislim da beba krene izlaziti kada je spremna, a ne kada termin nalaže, no eto razni slučajevi pokazuju da je to onda sve bolje odraditi uz nekakav nadzor. Moja susjeda je kod nas u Osijeku prenijela čak 2 tjedna što inače baš i nema šanse jer kod nas hospitaliziraju nakon tjedan dana, ali je zato svaki dan išla na kontrole kod privatnog ginekologa koji ju nije slao na preglede u bolnicu. Tamo je samo išla roditi.

----------


## anna01

evo da se javim, na kraju sam rodila moju kiaru sa 41+1... kad sam dosla na redovno radenje ctg-a, doktor me pitao da koliko sam trudna(bila sam 40¸+5) i odmah je rekao da ostanem i da ce mi napraviti pregled plodne vode... nalaz je na kraju bio mlječna pl. voda, i po procjeni još 2 dana...
tako je  i bilo, trudovi dosli 2 dana kasnije, i 24h  nakon toga rodila se moja princeza......

----------


## puntica

čitam i ne vjerujem kako se razlikuju postupi od bolnice do bolnice. već sam napisala gore da sam 


> rodila 43+5 po zadnjoj mjesešnici, a po uzv 41+6...


. klinička procjena starosti bebe kad se rola bila je 40+6 (ako se dobro sjećam), tako da ni jedan termin nije zapravo bio točan.
nisam ležala i nisu me inducirali, bili bi da nisu trudovi krenuli taj dan. jer ako je sve ok, nema indukcije prije 42 tjedna, jer trudnoća traje od 38-42 tjedna.
nekad se stvari znaju i dugačije odvijati, pa je ipak potrebna indukcija. samo meni nije jasno zašto bi netko radio indukciju baš na termin ako je plodna voda ok, ctg ok...  :?  To mi se čini nepotrebno mrcvaranje i mame i bebe  :?

----------


## †vanesax

Unapred se izvinjavam što ću detaljno opisati svoju situaciju:
Možda je ovo OT, možda je za Priče sa poroda... ako jeste, nadam se da može da se prebaci tamo.

Termin je bio 25.02, hospitalizovana sam nedelju dana kasnije, dakle 03.03. Tog dana sam pogledana na UZV i bilo je sve ok, osim posteljice koja je krenula da stari.
Kako je bio vikend, niko me nije dirao, ali pošto porod nije krenuo, odmah u ponedeljka ujutro su me stavili na indukciju. 
Kontrakcije su krenule, meni bile vidljive, ali potpuno bezbolne. Ležala sam u krevetu i gledala kako mi se na svakih minut-dva pravi grudva. 
Doktorka me je obilazila na svaki sat i kad posle 4 sata nije ništa krenulo, skinuli su me sa boce oksitocina.
Rečeno mi je da će mi to ponoviti za dva dana, pa da sutradan ne jedem ništa (kao što nisam jela ni prethodnog dana iz istog razloga).
Sutradan uveče mi je ispao čep i tokom noći sam osetila blago zatezanje u stomaku i leđima, ali sam uglavnom prespavala. Negde pred zoru me je stislo malo jače, pa me je sestra nakon merenja, pregleda (otvorena 1 cm) i klistira uvela u porođajnu salu gde sam ležala i čekala jutarnju smenu da dođe da bi mi dali indukciju.
Tako je i bilo. Novu bocu sam dobila u 8 ujutro, a da me tad niko nije bio pregledao tako da nisam znala koliko sam otvorena. To je bilo na 41+5
Porodila sam se u 10.25. 3.200 gr, 50 cm. Znači prosečna beba
Za to vreme trudovi su mi bili nenormalno jaki skoro bez pauze. Ja sam ih prodisavala, hvatala me nesvestica i nekoliko puta sam povratila od bola i to jabuku koju sam pojela prethodnog dana!
Ne moram reći da sam dobila i epiziotomiju (koja po rečima babice i nije bila potrebna, ali je načelnik naredio da se sve prvorotke secnu) i naleganje na trbuh.
Mislila sam da to sve tako treba, pa mi tada i nije bilo čudno.
K je rođena malo smežurana, a voda je bila zelenkaste boje (pada mi na pamet da bi to moglo biti i od indukcije). Po proceni lekara, prenesena je 8 dana.
Posteljica je bila zaostala, nije htela da se rodi nakon pola sata od poroda, pa su mi je ručno vadili napolje. 
Tek neki dan sam saznala da je za to potrebno i do dva sata.

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam Novija prenela 4 dana, i po proceni je bio prenesen tacno toliko.
Izija sam po menstruaciji prenela 8 dana, po meni dan-dva, a po pedijatru 6 dana. 
Novi je imao mekonijsku, a Isidor mlecnu plodovu vodu.
Oba porodjaja su bila indukovana, s Novijem mi je porodjaj poceo noc pre indukcije, a s Izijem sam se dva dana izmotavala po bolnici i otisla na indukciju 3cm otvorena, ali bez trudova.

Meni je uzasno tesko palo prenosenje, sanjam da dobijem trudove par dana pred termin po menstruaciji, ili da mi pukne vodenjak u to neko vreme...

----------


## Aliana

Ja sam danas 40+1,bila sam na kontroli i dr kaže da sam čvrsto zatvorena i da neću još barem tjedan dana....
Zanima me ima li još netko sa sličnim slučajem a da je ipak porod krenuo ranije od prognoze?Meni je već postalo stvarno teško a i sve sam nervoznija,samo što ne grizem ljude koji me pitaju kad ću roditi   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marta

U terminu si. A to znaci da porodjaj moze krenuti svakog trenutka. Opusti se.   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

ja sam bila cvrsto zatvorena sa 42 tjedna   :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

> Ja sam danas 40+1,bila sam na kontroli i dr kaže da sam čvrsto zatvorena i da neću još barem tjedan dana....
> Zanima me ima li još netko sa sličnim slučajem a da je ipak porod krenuo ranije od prognoze?Meni je već postalo stvarno teško a i sve sam nervoznija,samo što ne grizem ljude koji me pitaju kad ću roditi


I ja mislim da su takve prognoze neutemeljene. Porod ti može krenuti bukvalno svakog časa. I nemoj da se nerviraš, to će ga odložiti   :Wink:

----------


## Palagruža

Aliana, ako se jos u komadu, opusti se. Meni su na pregledu s 41+0 rekli da mi je cerviks jos totalno nezreo. Ja vec pala u tesku depru, a kad ono, trudovi mi poceli te veceri i rodila iduce jutro   :Smile:  
I sve znam kako se osjecas kad te stalno ispituju jesi li rodila i kako to da jos nisi rodila. (Posalji ih sve fino k vragu   :Razz:   )

----------


## Indi

Mene je dr. želio inducirati 40.tj. jer sam tad bila već 2tj.otvorena 2prsta, nestalog ušća,nepravilnih povremenih trudova ali se nisam dala jer su ctg i plodna voda ok, s vidljivim verniksom na bebici. Njemu nikako nije bilo jasno zašto odbijam indukciju jer bih tako otvorena i "moje tjelesne strukture" uz pomoć dripa rodila za tren  :Rolling Eyes: . Još čekamo i nadam se da će bebica brz krenuti, stvarno bi bilo više nego ironično da uz dugotrajnost kontrakcija i otvorenost na kraju moram na indukciju jer sam prešla 42.tjedan.

----------


## Felix

> I ja mislim da su takve prognoze neutemeljene. Porod ti može krenuti bukvalno svakog časa. I nemoj da se nerviraš, to će ga odložiti


X

----------


## BusyBee

> ja bi isla na ultrazvuk da se vidi jel posteljica obavlja i dalje svoju funkciju, a ostale preglede, pogotovo vaginalni i pregled plodne vode bi odbila.


ja sam ovako napravila, na 40+6 posteljica nije pokazivala znakove starenja i bilo je dovoljno plodne vode

----------


## Poslid

Trudnoća pema definiciji traje 280 dana ili 40 tjedana od dana posljednje menstruacije. Porod prije 37 tjedna smatra se preuranjenim, a porod nakon 42 tjedna smatra se prenešenom trudnoćom (ili 294 dana).
Mogućnost bolesti ili smrtnosti djeteta se lagano povećava s prenešenom rudnoćom, ali rizik još uvijek ostaje malen.

U svrhu informiranog izbora, žena mora biti upoznata sa rizicima za svoje i djetetovo zdravlje ako je trudnoća produžena. Također mora biti upoznata sa postupcima kojima se može inducirati porod, rizicima istih, te sa rizicima da nastavi trudnoću i čeka spontani početak poroda.
Standardna definicija prenešene trudnoće je nakon 42 tjedna (294 dana), ali se javljaju i tumačenja da ne se treba dopustiti da trudnoća traje duže od 287 dana ili čak duže od 283 dana.
Teško je definirati postotak pojavljivanja prenešenih trudnoća jer se sve više inducira porod u trudnoći koja se nastavlja i nakon termina. Procjenjuje se da 89 % trudnoća završava između 37. i 41. tjedna, 4% ih je prenešeno, a 7% preuranjeno.
Prenešena trudnoća može biti vezana uz nasljednje i rasne faktore. Češća je kod trudnoća s muškim djetetom.
Neke abnormalnosti kao sšto je anencefalija, trisomija 16 i trisomija 18 također mogu uzrokovati produženu trudnoću.
*Moguća je također i greška u izračunavanju termina bilo ultrazvukom, bilo određivanjem po zadnjoj menstruaciji (pogotovo ako je do trudnoće došlo odmah nakon prestanka uzimanja kontraceptiva).*

Rizici prenešene trudnoće: 
-	rast komplikacija u porodu, duži porod, povećanje potrebe za operativnim dovršenjem
-	veća mogućnost komplikacija kod bebe,  apgar manji od 4, mogućnost aspiracije mekonija
-	mogućnost smanjene težine za gastacijsku dob
Još uvijek se debatira da li je produžena trudnoća povećava  rizik za morbilitet i/ili smrtnost, ili su faktori koji povećavaju rizik kod bebe krivi i za produženu trudnoću.

Prenatalne procjene stanja fetusa i produžene trudnoće:
-	CTG – provjerava se stanje bebe. Pretpostavlja se da taj test nije objektivan i da samo vodi do sve više idukcija i operativnog dovršenja
-	Količina plodne vode – UZV - ako je smanjena, smatra se da je fetus ugrožen. Često vodi u nepotrebnu indukciju
-	Protok krvi kroz pupčanu vrpcu – UZV – ako protok nije potun, fetus je ugrožen. Ovaj nalaz smatra se prihvatljivim.

Metode idukcije:
Ne odnose se samo na medicinske postupke davanja ljekova i prokidanjem membrana, već i na sve postupke koje potiču tijelo da počne s porodom, te akupunkturu, homeopatiju , upotrebu biljaka i sl.
-	Stimulacija prirodnog balansa hormona – spolni odnos, stimulacija grudiju i brdavica – ne uspije uvijek, ne preporuča se u rizičnim trudnoćama
-	Ricinusovo ulje – oko 50 % uspješnosti, nije do kraja istraženo, povezuje se s vrtoglavicom u porodu
-	Čaj od lišće maline – opušta mišiće, omekšava cerviks, pojačava efekt kontrakcija maternice. Ne smije se uzimati prije punih 36 tjedana trudnoće. Najbolji se rezultati postižu ako se uzima redovito kroz neko vrijeme. Žene s ožiljkom na maternici, s prethodnim preuranjenim porodom i trudnoćom kao posljedicom IFV ne bi trebale piti ovaj čaj.
-	Akupunktura – najbolje rezultate pokazuje kod puknuća vodenjaka a bez trudova, skraćuje porod
-	Prokidanje membrana – inducira porod, ali kao rutinski postupak ne pokazuje prednosti. Zbog neugodnosti podtupka preporučaju se manje invanzivne metode.
-	Medicinske intervencije –prostagladin u gelu ili infuziji. Jednom kad se indukcija počne, porod se mora i dovšiti. Obično se veže uz pojam „kaskada intervencija“

Istraživanja pokazuju da ako je trudnoća (prema nalazima UZV) duža od 41 tjedna (290 dana) 60% započet će spontanim porodom unutar 3 dana, odnosno 90 % unutar 7 dana.

Stoga je u svrhu informiranog izbora porebno upoznati ženu da će vjerojatno dočekati spontani početak poroda prije 42 tjedna, te ju je potrebno upoznati da nije značajno povećan rizik od mortailiteta i morbiliteta u prenešenoj trudnoći.

Izvor: Informed choice letci 
www.infochoice.org

----------


## kikki

ja sam rodila 41+3...iako je sve bilo ok pristala sam otici u bolnicu 3 dana ranije....tamo su mi pregledavali plodnu vodu i ctg-sve je bilo ok.....porod je zapoceo spontano, citav dan su me rasturali trudovi koji su poceli prethodnu noc, ali sam sutjela jer nisam zeljela nikakve nepotrebne intervencije....sestru sam pozvala nakon sto mi je puknuo vodenjak...dr me pregledao i poslao u radjaonu...nisam uspjela izbjeci nalijeganje i epi ali eto drip jesam. 
moram reci da mi u tih 3-4 dana u bolnici nitko nije prijetio indukcijom iako se daje sakom i kapom....

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam Marina rodila  40+6, inducirano (tj.poluinducirano, imala sam svoje neprimjetne trudove, a na indukciju sam uključena bez razloga), gestacijska dob po porodu je procijenjena na 41, dakle, bio je objektivno "prenešen"(i izgledao je malo "drugačije"-jako natečen, zbuckan, stisnutih okica) i sve super ap 10/10.
na indukciju ni ostale "pripomoći" više nikad nebi pristala, al bi išla na UZV redovno nakon termina. 
Svim se srcem nadam da mi ovaj puta to NEĆE biti potrebno, makar, tjedan dana još, a naznaka nikakvih :/

----------


## kristina_zg

Mateu sam rodila sa 40+3 ali da nije bilo dripa i ostalih intervencija tko zna kad bih rodila, sada sam 40+1 i ovaj put idem u bolnicu u zadnji tren da izbjegnem nepotrebno. Jedino me, moram priznat, živcira odlazak na pregled vode svaki drugi dan, ali ajde i to ću izgurat samo da bude što prirodniji porođaj

----------


## mikka

meni je taj pregled vode isto sumnjiv. ja bi radije isla na ctg i uzv, ustvari samo uzv  :Grin: 

znaci kristina ono su bili laznjaci, a?  :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

> meni je taj pregled vode isto sumnjiv. ja bi radije isla na ctg i uzv, ustvari samo uzv 
> 
> znaci kristina ono su bili laznjaci, a?


Da, ono su bili lažnjaci  :Mad:  (i nisam se samo tu večer spremala, bilo je još takvih noći koje su me totalno zbunile) Po doktorovim riječima moglo bi ovaj vikend, otvorena sam dobra 2 prsta. Vidjet ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

Jučer su mi na pregledu rekli da u slučaju ako porod ne krene do petka, u petak će mi inducirati. Sutra još idem na pregled pa ću znati točnije. Ni u snu nisam pomišljala na tu soluciju i samo se nadam da još uvijek stigne krenuti prirodno..

----------


## puntica

> Jučer su mi na pregledu rekli da u slučaju ako porod ne krene do petka, u petak će mi inducirati. Sutra još idem na pregled pa ću znati točnije. Ni u snu nisam pomišljala na tu soluciju i samo se nadam da još uvijek stigne krenuti prirodno..


mene su naručila na indukciju u ponedjeljak ujutro, na 43 po zm. rodila sam u nedjelju.
i tebi želim da krene prirodno dan prije indukcije   :Grin:

----------


## eris

Ja prvo rodila na termin, inducirano, bez potrebe. Drugo 41+3, brzo, ali prilično bolno i sve je ok, samo što je momak imao 4kg 200gr, tako da je ipak bolje ako krenu malo ranije.  :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

> kristina_zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jučer su mi na pregledu rekli da u slučaju ako porod ne krene do petka, u petak će mi inducirati. Sutra još idem na pregled pa ću znati točnije. Ni u snu nisam pomišljala na tu soluciju i samo se nadam da još uvijek stigne krenuti prirodno..
> 
> 
> mene su naručila na indukciju u ponedjeljak ujutro, na 43 po zm. rodila sam u nedjelju.
> i tebi želim da krene prirodno dan prije indukcije


hvala ti  :Kiss:  zaista bih voljela da krene...kaj da radim više? čučnjeve? pa cijelu kuću sam oribala, dnevno prijeđem 20 puta po stepenicama..kaj više??  :Smile:  neki dan otišla pješke do placa pa svi bili u panici kaj ak me stisnu trudovi putem..a ono niš..  :Laughing:

----------


## eris

kristina,jedi ananas, kažu da to pali. Probaj, ništa ne košta.

----------


## kristina_zg

odlično!!! probat ću, hvala.  :Kiss:

----------


## L&L0809

krisitna - ak imas pilates loptu, mozes skakutati po njoj bar 20 min dnevno (nikakve vjezbice nego bas ono pravo gore-dolje skakutanje). i naravno, bez obzira sto neki kazu da nista ne moze potaknuti porod, puno ljubavi sa TM ne moze skoditi   :Grin:  meni je to dvoje, u kombinaciji sa stepenicama i svakodnevnim dugim setnjama pomoglo.
sretno!

----------


## mikka

indukciju ti rade jer je takav protokol, a ne jer je to stvarno potrebno. inace, termin traje do puna 42 tjedna pa imas vremena. koliko vidim, tebi ce u petak biti tek 41+2, znaci imas jos 5 dana "ekstra".

porod u principu ne krece dok beba nije spremna, a termin moze biti i krivo izracunat.

ono sto jos kazu u narodu da pomaze--ljuta hrana, seks (sperma sadrzi prostaglandine koji omeksavaju cerviks), ananas, hodanje po stepenicama.. ja sam probala sve, nis mi nije pomoglo (prije 1. poroda). pristala sam na indukciju sa puna 42 tjedna (po njihovom), i jos uvijek zalim. da je moj f. morao doci na svijet takvim porodom. sori, ja sam jako protiv indukcije, pogotovo protiv indukcije iz protokola. ja bi ti uvijek prvo preporucila: daj si vremena. daj bebi vremena da sazrije i da porod krene sam od sebe.

----------


## kristina_zg

> indukciju ti rade jer je takav protokol, a ne jer je to stvarno potrebno. inace, termin traje do puna 42 tjedna pa imas vremena. koliko vidim, tebi ce u petak biti tek 41+2, znaci imas jos 5 dana "ekstra".
> 
> porod u principu ne krece dok beba nije spremna, a termin moze biti i krivo izracunat.
> 
> ono sto jos kazu u narodu da pomaze--ljuta hrana, seks (sperma sadrzi prostaglandine koji omeksavaju cerviks), ananas, hodanje po stepenicama.. ja sam probala sve, nis mi nije pomoglo (prije 1. poroda). pristala sam na indukciju sa puna 42 tjedna (po njihovom), i jos uvijek zalim. da je moj f. morao doci na svijet takvim porodom. sori, ja sam jako protiv indukcije, pogotovo protiv indukcije iz protokola. ja bi ti uvijek prvo preporucila: daj si vremena. daj bebi vremena da sazrije i da porod krene sam od sebe.


Ma sve ja to znam i radije bih ostala tamo da mi prate stanje bebe nego da mi induciraju porod, zaista sam ovaj put htjela da sve ide prirodno..
svjesna sam da je njima tako jednostavnije i lakše jer ne želi snositi odgovornost a ja sam opet takva da se ne usudim ići kontra njihovih protokola, jer bih time išla kontra svih. Ima još jedna stvar, idem preko nekog tko je iznimno cijenjen tamo i znam da ako bih tjerala po svom dovela bih tu osobu u neugodnu situaciju a to ne želim. Eto, nadam se da će sve proći kako treba i znam da će se ponašati onako kako misle da treba, i unatoč svim saznanjima i pričama i iskustvima ne osjećam se kompetentnom da se suprotstavljam odlukama medicinskog osoblja, bez obzira slažem li se s njima ili ne...

----------


## kristina_zg

i naravno da ću pitati i pokušati moliti da mi se samo prati stanje bebe..ali ako odluče da mora biti indukcija sigurno neću otići iz bolnice

----------


## kristina_zg

Divim se svima vama koje ste uspjele natjerat vodu na svoj mlin, ja se jednostavno ne usudim. Jedino u čem sam bila ustrajna bila je odluka da u zadnji tren odem u bolnicu...bila sam uvjerena kako neću termin dočekati a vidi me sad!! :shock: I ljuta sam i tužna zbog sveg tog i vjerojatno ono najgore- nedovoljno hrabra  :Sad:  Nadam se samo da će sve proći kako treba i da sa bebicom bude sve u redu  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

cuj, ja mislim da je bolje da u ovakvim trenucima mislis prvo na sebe, a onda na nekog cijenjenog. ne radas svaki dan. nemoj zaboraviti da ponekad jedna intervencija povlaci drugu, a cini mi se da kod tebe nema niti jedan kvalitetan razlog ni za jednu od intervencija.

ja ti ovo pisem iz svoje koze. nakon prvog poroda, obecala sam sama sebi da si tako nesto vise necu dozvoliti. jer da sam imala jos jedan onakav (ili slican) porod.. ne bi dobro prosla. 

stvarno, porod nije vrijeme kad treba misliti na druge  :Grin:  . ako ti je frka zbog cijenjene osobe, mozes otici u drugu bolnicu.

ali ja se nadam da sve to nece biti potrebno, i da ces roditi nocas  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## kristina_zg

> ali ja se nadam da sve to nece biti potrebno, i da ces roditi nocas


ajme i ja...  :Sad:  to bi bila najidealnija situacija
hvala ti mikka  :Love:

----------


## mikka

znam draga kako je  :Love:  

samo nemoj biti tuzna. pricaj s bebom, pozovi ju van. daj si jos malo vremena. uvijek mozes traziti da te samo pregledaju (mozda najbolje uzv) i puste doma. reci da obecajes da ces doci kad trudovi pocnu  :Grin:  

drzi se  :Kiss:

----------


## kristina_zg

baš sam tužna i osjećam se kao najveća kukavica  :Sad:  sutra idem tamo i probat ću ih zamoliti da mi daju još vremena
hvala ti od  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

nemas ti sta njih moliti, draga moja. o tvom tijelu odlucujes ti. ja ne znam sta da ti savjetujem, moras sama odluciti. ako hoces roditi prirodno, najbolje je da ides na uzv pregled posteljice i eventualno ctg. tamo bi se trebalo vidjeti jel sve ok, obavlja li posteljica i dalje svoju funkciju. mozes traziti da te puste doma i reci da ces doci kad trudovi pocnu. ako hoces palicu prepustiti njima, onda vidi sta ce ti reci na pregledu i napravi sto mislis da je najbolje. ono sto bi svakako trebala je da im kazes svoje zelje (najbolje napismeno, plan poroda--pa kazes--ako dode do indukcije zelim to i to a ne zelim to i to, npr. ne zelim epiziotomiju) koje ce znati i pratnja, da u bilo kojem slucaju porod prode povoljno za tebe, jer si ti najvaznija.

samo se naj bedirati  :Love:

----------


## kristina_zg

hopsam po sobi ko blentara, nadam se da će biti učinka  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

predi na seks na lopti  :Grin:

----------


## srecica

> Ima još jedna stvar, idem preko nekog tko je iznimno cijenjen tamo i znam da ako bih tjerala po svom dovela bih tu osobu u neugodnu situaciju a to ne želim.


Draga Kristina, nemoj da ti ovo bude glavni motiv za ici linijom manjeg otpora, zapamti u ovoj prici bitni ste ti i beba, a ne netko tko ti nije nitko i nista osim lijecnik ... ako je lijecnik moze ti savjetovati, moze te podrzati u tvojim odlukama, a ne da ti radis nesto protiv sebe samo zato sto je on lijecnik, zapamti on je tu zbog tebe i tvoje bebe!

Govorim ti ovo jer sam ja na dan termina otisla u bolnicu iz slicnog razloga, lomila sam se u sebi sto ako pogrijesim, i sto ce mi reci poslije 'moja veza' preko koje sam dosla do izuzetno cijenjenog lijecnika ... sad ja nesto izvoljevam.

Uglavnom ja sam pristala na hospitalizaciju i trazila iscrpan razgovor o svemu, stalno sam postavljala pitanja 'da li je sa bebom sve ok?', sto ce se dogoditi ako pricekamo jos dan-dva ... obzirom da je odgovor bio u stilu 'pa sto vise cekati vi ste u terminu' ja sam rekla da zelim cekati da pocne samo ako to ne ugrozava bebu i mene, nije im bilo po volji ali cekanje nije nikoga ugrozavalo osim sto sam zauzimala krevet.
I krenulo je samo tu noc ... porod je prosao kako je prosao ... ali hocu ti reci da taj 'cijenjeni' doktor je samo doktor i njegov je posao i duznost da brine da ja i beba dobijemo najbolje i maksimum, bez obzira dosla ja tamo preko veze ili ne.

Ti i beba ste najvaznije u ovoj prici, a ne sto ce selo poslije pricati   :Wink:

----------


## kristina_zg

ne, nije mi to glavni motiv ali je jedan u nizu..Bilo kako bilo ja se još uvijek nadam da stigne krenuti samo od sebe, pa i u subotu kad bi me trebali zadržati tamo namjeravam tražiti da samo prate stanje bebe..
bit će i današnji dan naporan, vježbat ću do mile volje :Smile:  (od keksića već odavno ništa a kamoli sada kad mi je trbuh do zuba, ja bih ali MM je taj koji se unatoč silnim objašnjenjima boji da ne povrijedi bebu )  :Mad:

----------


## mikka

> ne, nije mi to glavni motiv ali je jedan u nizu..Bilo kako bilo ja se još uvijek nadam da stigne krenuti samo od sebe, pa i u subotu kad bi me trebali zadržati tamo namjeravam tražiti da samo prate stanje bebe..
> bit će i današnji dan naporan, vježbat ću do mile volje (od keksića već odavno ništa a kamoli sada kad mi je trbuh do zuba, ja bih ali MM je taj koji se unatoč silnim objašnjenjima boji da ne povrijedi bebu )


reci mu nek ti da ili ces poslati njega na indukciju 8)

----------


## kristina_zg

osvetit će se svemir  :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

hm...valjda se neću ureknut..no... KRENULO JE!!!!! :D   :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Klap:

----------


## kristina_zg

razmak između prvog i drugog 5 min!! čekam da vidim kad će treći..

----------


## kristina_zg

evo i treći na 5 min...jel bih ja trebala u bolnicu ili još mogu čekati??

----------


## mikka

cuj, to samo ti znas  :Grin:  

ja bi cekala zadnji cas, ili doma, ili negdje oko bolnice.

ajd, sretno  :Love:

----------


## kristina_zg

hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## piplica

Sretno kristina!  :Love:

----------


## srecica

Ako se osjecas dobro, beba mrda ne idi jos nikamo, neka se trudovi uhodaju   :Heart:   slusaj sebe i bebusku i sretno   :Love:

----------


## srecica

Sad vidim da pisem sa razmakom od skoro 8 sati od tvog posta   :Wink:   mozda si vec i rodila   :Kiss:

----------


## smedja

i ja se nadam da je vec prirodno rodila... ako ima koja cura koja je u kontaktu s kristinom neka javi kako je bilo

 :Heart:

----------


## L&L0809

kristina - sretno, nadam se da je to bilo to i da vec u rukama imas svoj mali zamotuljak   :Love:

----------


## kristina_zg

Evo upravo tipkam sa svojom curkom u naručju  :Heart:  Oko ponoći sam došla tamo, otvorena 5 prstiju, dok su me spremili za box (u 2 ujutro) već sam bila 7 prstiju otvorena!!! Nagovorio me na par kapi dripa  i u 4 sata sam rodila!!! :D Rezali me nisu, pukla sam- šivanje je boljelo jače neg trudovi ali zato se sada odlično osjećam jer me niš ne boli  :Smile:   Nevjerojatno koliko mi je ovaj porod bio bolji i lakši od prvog, koliko zapravo znači kad sve kreće prirodno, onda kada je beba spremna..(no ja ne mogu reći da sam imala prirodan porođaj, bilo je i prokidanje vodenjaka i drip no bitno mi je da je sve krenulo prirodno)  :Heart:  Hvala vam svima na podršci i savjetima  :Love:

----------


## kikki

cestitke!!  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

cestitam kristina, drago mi je da se vec doma mazite  :Heart:

----------


## kristina_zg

hvala na čestitkama  :Kiss:

----------


## L&L0809

da se i ja pridruzim cestitkama   :Love:   bravo!

----------


## kristina_zg

> da se i ja pridruzim cestitkama    bravo!


aaaaaaaa sad vidim u potpisu...i ti si rodila!! Čestitam od srca!!!  :Love:  Nadam se da je prošlo onako kako si htjela  :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

L&L, rodila si na moj rockas  :Wink:  

uuu, koliko blizanaca...  :Grin:

----------


## L&L0809

pa mikka, s malim zakasnjenjem - SRETAN RODJENDAN!!!

i mislim da si mozes promijeniti potpis - dovoljno vas je   :Grin:

----------


## Aneta

Meni sutra je 2 tjedna od termina i doktor me šalje u Split na iduciranje. Po ultrazvuku se vidi da je beba 9 dana mlađa, ali moj gin ne želi čekati - kaže da u makarskom rodilištu nema uvjeta za rizik uz čekanje. Ako ne krene nešto noćas eto me sutra na iduciranju. Joj, jako mi se to ne sviđa...  :Sad:

----------


## Bebinja

Aneta~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
malo vibrica da krene večeras  :Love:

----------


## Osječanka9

Što da radim? prvorotkinja, danas sam 40. tjedan + 4 dana, otvorena samo 1 prst i neide dalje Rečeno mi je da čekaju još ta 3 dana jel, pa će me inducirat jer je to to,beba je prenešena A u slučaju da otvaranje i dalje nebude išlo nakon indukcije onda ćemo na carski.
Ja sam u komi   :Crying or Very sad:   Dosad se uopće bojala nisam, mislila sam da ću istrpit bilo kakve bolove,trudova jel (pošto neznam kak je to) za moju mrvicu ali sada s ovim "komplikacijama" .... dođe mi da se kilnem koliko mi je mučno ....

Jel mi bolje da tražim da onda odmah idem na carski? umjesto da me induciraju pa se mučim satima i onda da me ipak na carski......
 :Crying or Very sad:   Vaše mišljenje? :/

----------


## piplica

Osječanka, sama prenešena trudnoća nije indikacija za carski.
Jesu li ti oni spominjali neke komplikacije ili si ti to sama zaključila, ovih 40+3 po amenoreji uopće ne znači da je trudnoća prenešena, možda je beba kasnije začeta, pa pravi termin tek slijedi.
U svakom slučaju opusti se koliko možeš, najvjerojatnije će ipak trudovi krenuti prirodno.
Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## kailash

Na sljedećem linku ima par informacija zgodnih za ovu temu:

http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=78955

----------


## Inda_os

> Što da radim? prvorotkinja, danas sam 40. tjedan + 4 dana, otvorena samo 1 prst i neide dalje Rečeno mi je da čekaju još ta 3 dana jel, pa će me inducirat jer je to to,beba je prenešena A u slučaju da otvaranje i dalje nebude išlo nakon indukcije onda ćemo na carski.
> Ja sam u komi    Dosad se uopće bojala nisam, mislila sam da ću istrpit bilo kakve bolove,trudova jel (pošto neznam kak je to) za moju mrvicu ali sada s ovim "komplikacijama" .... dođe mi da se kilnem koliko mi je mučno ....
> 
> Jel mi bolje da tražim da onda odmah idem na carski? umjesto da me induciraju pa se mučim satima i onda da me ipak na carski......
>   Vaše mišljenje? :/


Ja sam prije pola godine rodila neinducirano u osječkoj bolnici u 41+2
Standardna procedura je prijem u bolnicu s napunjenih 41 tjedan, zatim dan do dva čekanja i onda indukcija (prvo geliranje dan, dva pa onda drip).
Carski rez zbog prolaska termina nisam nikad čula da se radi tako da ne trebaš brinuti (osim ako ima nekih drugih indikacija)
Sama otvorenost tj. zatvorenost isto ništa ne znači, ja sam bila skoro skroz zatvorena prije poroda koji je ekspresno završio za 2,5h
Moj ti je savjet da se probaš što više opustiti i uživati u ovim posljednjim danima, dok si napeta i uplašena porod neće krenuti

----------


## Osječanka9

> Osječanka, sama prenešena trudnoća nije indikacija za carski.
> Jesu li ti oni spominjali neke komplikacije ili si ti to sama zaključila, ovih 40+3 po amenoreji uopće ne znači da je trudnoća prenešena, možda je beba kasnije začeta, pa pravi termin tek slijedi.
> U svakom slučaju opusti se koliko možeš, najvjerojatnije će ipak trudovi krenuti prirodno.
> Sretno!



Ma ne, mislim na "komplikacije" što ih dr. stvore Njima je to normalno, rutinski - ak nekrene u tom i tom vremenu mi tebe na indukciju...... itd 
Zahebite radnju,ja na drip nepristajem Valjda će moja beba sama uskoro
I hvala na tješenju  :Wink:

----------


## Osječanka9

> Osječanka9 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što da radim? prvorotkinja, danas sam 40. tjedan + 4 dana, otvorena samo 1 prst i neide dalje Rečeno mi je da čekaju još ta 3 dana jel, pa će me inducirat jer je to to,beba je prenešena A u slučaju da otvaranje i dalje nebude išlo nakon indukcije onda ćemo na carski.
> Ja sam u komi    Dosad se uopće bojala nisam, mislila sam da ću istrpit bilo kakve bolove,trudova jel (pošto neznam kak je to) za moju mrvicu ali sada s ovim "komplikacijama" .... dođe mi da se kilnem koliko mi je mučno ....
> 
> Jel mi bolje da tražim da onda odmah idem na carski? umjesto da me induciraju pa se mučim satima i onda da me ipak na carski......
>   Vaše mišljenje? :/
> 
> ...



Ajme odlično, samo nek oni mene puste neželim ni ležati tamo. Mislim čemu hospitalizacija ak je sve ok. pa radije bi bila doma, gdje sam slobodna i udobnije mi je čekat prirodu da pokuca nego tamo ležat i mislit hoće li im past na pamet da mi nešto rade ili će me ipak još ostavit na miru.
 Uplašila sam se svega jer su curu u istom stanju u kakvom sam sad ja ostavili na dan termina ležat. Nakon 3 dana stavili gel i neznam jel dobila drip, al nevidim nikog od njenih sad kad idem na kontrole da mogu pitat jel rodila,al vjerujem da onda dosad već je. Jer ipak od gela je prošlo 3-4 dana
A carskog se nebojim zapravo, već te indukcije A pošto mi je to mrtvo hladno rekao upravo primarius Čuržik, ak se neotvaram ni nakon indukcije slijedi carski, nije mi svejedno.
Sama pomisao da se mučiš nekoliko sati drip i ostalo a da te onda ipak idu rezat..... neznam baš .......

Zato bi radije odmah carski,al navodno neide to tako, na osobni zahtjev
Vidjet ćemo,hvala na savjetima i utjehi Nadam se da ću se uspjet izborit za sebe   :Smile:

----------


## mihim

ja prvu bebu rodila sa 41/2, na srecu jer su me to jutro narucili na amnioskopiju, a ko zna, vjerojatno bi i inducirali il me sigurno ostavili u bolnici. al smo ih zeznuli, rodila u 9, 10, a oni me narucili u 10. sretno!!!!

----------


## Osječanka9

blago tebi,odlično :Smile:   Baš mi je drago da je tak ispalo.
Hvala Nadam se da će se i za nas priroda pobrinut

----------


## mikka

mene su inducirali u zagrebu sa puna 42 tjedna. da je sada takva situacija ne bi pristala niti na hospitalizaciju (sa 41+3 je rutinska) niti na indukciju.

----------


## mihim

> blago tebi,odlično  Baš mi je drago da je tak ispalo.
> Hvala Nadam se da će se i za nas priroda pobrinut


 zelim ti isto!!

----------


## dorotea24

osječanka nemoj se unaprijed brinuti. ja sam oba puta prenijela. prvi puta sam hospitalizirana sam 41+1 i tu noć bebin ctg više nije bio uredan pa sam morala na indukciju i sve je prošlo ok. otvorena tek prst i pol bez ijednog svog truda rodila sam pomoću dripa normalno. drugi puta sam također toliko prenijela i ctg je ponovno postao loš isto sam i hospitalizirana i taman noć prije geliranja dobila svoje trudove, ali i intrauterinu infekciju pa je na kraju sve završilo carskim rezom. znam kako si očajna jer neide sve kako si htjela i zamislila no vjeruj mi da je najbitnije da rodiš zdravo dijete i da na kraju sve bude ok. nemoj se bedirati zbog indukcije jer to ti i nije tako strašno.
ja sam bila ubedirana što me požuruju, što toliko forsiraju ostanak i porod tjedan dana nakon termina, koji su to idioti itd jer sam kao i ti čitala ovdje, a i dalje o tome. a na kraju mi je dijete zaista bilo prenešeno i koža mu je bila toliko isušena, ostao je bez zraka, morao je primati infuziju i kisik itd. pedijatrica je rekla da se vidi kako je baš prenešeno dijete. 
ja ti šaljem da krene prirodno, a ako ne da indukcija završi sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mihim

slazem se u potpunosti sa doroteom.

----------


## pirica

ja sam danas 39+4 (termin u subotu, IVF trudnoća), danas na pregledu zatvorena, ctg očitava trudove. dr. me naručio u pon. na kontrolu, je li to ok ili me je trebao naručit prije???? :?

----------


## mihim

mislim da je to ok, mene su u 40, narucili sa 41 i onda svaka dva dana.

----------


## Riri92

Podižem malo temu..

Danas 40+5. Jutros na pregledu potpisala da odbijam hospitalizaciju i inducirani porod. Bebač je dobro, plodne vode dovoljno, mliječna. Ctg ne očitava nikakve trudove, otvorena prst. 

Sutra opet imam pregled i sad si pokušavam posložiti odluku u glavi. Čitam ovu temu i naišla sam na neki stari post da ima tumačenja da se ne smije dopustiti da trudnoća traje preko 283 ili 287 dana. Meni je danas 285. dan. Dosad sam znala samo za rizike pravog prenošenja, pa zapravo i ne bih potpisivala to što sam danas da sam došla do 42.tt. 

Znam da mi nitko ne može reći što da napravim, ali možda mi netko može reći što je sa tih 283/287 dana? Stara je tema, pa jel takve informacije još uvijek vrijede ili rizici nastupaju tek od 42.tt?

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam završila tako u bolnici na planiranom induciranom porodu (prvi porod). Dok sam od petka ležala tamo i kakti bila pod kontrolom, čekajući ponedjeljak i doktora s kojim je bilo sve dogovoreno, bebač se sam odlučio pokrenuti i rođen je u nedjelju popodne  :Smile:  

Sretno!

----------


## Peterlin

Inače, to su preporuke Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije - evo, našla sam izdanje iz 2018: https://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/...550413-eng.pdf 

Čini mi se da je sve isto. Želim ti brz, ugodan i prirodan porod.

----------


## Riri92

Peterlin, hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Ista ova priča da je samo krenuli trudovi se desilo mojoj frendici,u pon. je trebala ići na carski,a već je u nedjelju krenulo treći porod

Kod mene 41+4 drugi porod ja naravno ne kužim  trudove ali su jaki, stavili drip,bušenje vodenjaka ,i naglo tlak i opet carski

Sretno

----------


## Barbi

Kad prije Riri  :Shock:  bome proletjelo!
Moja oba poroda su bila prenešena, 41+3 i 40+6. Kao ti sam odbijala hospitalizaciju i indukciju, ali iskreno ne znam dokad bi i šta bi prevagnulo. Oba puta je porod krenuo sam od sebe trudovima uz curenje plodne vode i oba su bila laka i brza, takav i tebi želim. :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Jesu u komadu ili samo ne možeš do telca?

----------


## Lili75

Riri, sretnoooo!!!

----------


## Riri92

Bili smo u komadu do 1 u noći jučer, počelo je prirodno, tako i završilo i u 20:07 smo postali dva komada.  :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Cestitam Riri!  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

Cestitam.

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno

----------


## Peterlin

> Bili smo u komadu do 1 u noći jučer, počelo je prirodno, tako i završilo i u 20:07 smo postali dva komada.


Čestitam! Sve najbolje!

----------


## tangerina

aaaaa, čestitam Riri  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Munkica

Cestitam, Riri.

----------


## Tanči

čestitam

----------


## Cocolina

čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

i ovdje čestitaaam od srca  :Sing:   :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## Vrijeska

Čestitam!

----------


## Peterlin

Riri, jesi li ti dobro?

----------


## Riri92

Vrijeska, hvala! 

Peterlin, jesam.. popucala sam i zaradila rupturu cerviksa, ali dobro. Proci ce  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Riri Čestitam! Želim ti brz oporavak

----------


## n.grace

Čestitam, Riri!  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## Marija

Čestitam od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

> Čestitam od srca!


Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## Roimeda

Kada posteljica stari? Sto to znaci da je posteljica stara?
Kad se to dogada?
Sto se dogada onda s bebom?

Kakva je razlika u mlijecnoj vodi i mekonijskoj?
Dal su obje isto "opasne"?
Kako znati da je voda mekonijska i koliko dugo smije beba biti u takvoj?
Sto ako porod ne krene sam?

Nebi logicki porod krenuo sam ako je posteljica stara ili voda mliječna ili mekonijska?

Danas punih 40 tjedana.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Ja ti prvo savetujem da se smiriš i opustiš i da odgovore pronadješ kod stručnog osoblja - tvoja ginekologica, dula, babica, ...

----------

